# Wo bekomme ich Steuerleitungen her?



## MatMer (11 Mai 2007)

Hallo an alle,

ich suche einen Anbieter, wo ich 10 oder 25m Ringe von Steuerleitungen bekomme, Querschnitt 1,5mm² bzw. 2,5mm². Das Problem ist das wir keine 100m benötigen.

Conrad und Reichelt haben nur Braun, Schwarz, Blau und Gelb-Grün auch als 10 oder 25m, allerdings keine Farbe dazu. Reichelt hat die Farbe zwar aber alles nur als 100m Einheit.

Hat vielleicht jemand nen Tipp wo ich das sonst bekommen kann?


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 Mai 2007)

hallo,
ich glaube bei 100m ringen liegst du guenstiger, wenn 25m 12,50euro kosten bekommst du auch 100m dafuer, der aufwand wird sich nicht lohnen.


----------



## MatMer (11 Mai 2007)

ich brauch ja nicht so viel, das ist das problem, selbst 25m ist schon ziemlich viel und ich glaub nicht das mein Chef davon so begeistert ist


----------



## zotos (11 Mai 2007)

Fahr mal zum nächsten Elektrofachhandel und frag da nach.


----------



## HDD (11 Mai 2007)

Versuch es bei einem Schaltschrankbauer beim Grosshandel bekommst du keine 25m! Warum für 25m mehrausgeben als für 100m?

HDD


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht hier versuchen:

http://www.straschu-ev.de
http://www.eve.de
http://www.gfi-elektro.de
http://www.loeffelhardt.de

Teilweise arbeiten die Anbieter nur regional.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## zotos (11 Mai 2007)

Welche Farben brauchst Du denn das man davon so gut wie nie welches braucht?


----------



## MatMer (11 Mai 2007)

ich brauch was für die einmalige verkabelung der serverraumüberwachung und einmalig für die Messeanlage. Farben daher nur Schwarz, Braun, Gelb/Grün, Blau und sowas wie Rot oder Lila

ansonsten brauchen wir hier nichts mehr an Kabel/Litzen


----------



## argv_user (11 Mai 2007)

*Ruf mal an !*



MatMer schrieb:


> ich brauch was für die einmalige verkabelung der serverraumüberwachung und einmalig für die Messeanlage. Farben daher nur Schwarz, Braun, Gelb/Grün, Blau und sowas wie Rot oder Lila
> 
> ansonsten brauchen wir hier nichts mehr an Kabel/Litzen



Bei Reichelt lohnt es sich unter Umständen, telefonisch nach Meterware zu fragen.


----------



## MatMer (11 Mai 2007)

reichelt hat ja an sich die meterware, aber keine weitere farbe.....
ich glaub ich bestellt mir bei reichelt die 4 farben und suche dann hier in der umgebung nach rot oder sowas


danke an euch alle für die tipps


----------



## knabi (14 Mai 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> ich brauch ja nicht so viel, das ist das problem, selbst 25m ist schon ziemlich viel und ich glaub nicht das mein Chef davon so begeistert ist


 
Wie vorher schon mal gesagt: Ein 100m-Ring 1,5 kostet im Großhandel so um die 13-14 Euro, da lohnt kein wieteres Nachdenken...


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Praios (15 Mai 2007)

Deine Recherche ist mit Sicherheit jetzt schon teurer wie 100m Steuerleitung


----------



## zotos (15 Mai 2007)

Praios schrieb:


> Deine Recherche ist mit Sicherheit jetzt schon teurer wie 100m Steuerleitung



Sicher. 
Aber man muss auch mal Lehrgeld bezahlen ;o)


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ihr versteht das falsch:
Die müssen ganz einfach sparen, koste es, was es wolle  

Ich kauf meine "Exoten" (also z. B. 70mm² oder so) wenn´s schnell gehen muß bei unserem "Haus-und-Hof-Schaltschrankbauer", da kann ich´s am gleichen Tag noch holen und hab´s am nächsten Tag in der Früh um 06.00 Uhr.

@ Fragesteller: mal eben in die gelben Seiten geschaut, da wirst du sicher fündig.
Ob´s allerdings billiger wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln


MfG


----------



## Dr Mik (15 Mai 2007)

Moin,

versuchs mal bei www.schnittlaengenexpress.de

Gruß
Mik

Aber setz vor dem Aufrufen der Seite eine Sonnenbrille auf.


----------



## Hermann (17 Mai 2007)

*SChnittängen*

also wenn mans da käuft sind die 100 meter im groshandel billiger, außerdem kannste doch die reste bei ebay verkaufen 
:-D:-Doder abmanteln und das kupfer zum schrotthändler bringen :-D:-D


----------

